# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Борьба с эпидемией червей своими руками

## Geser

Решил я внести свою лепту в борьбу с почтовыми червями.

*Для начала хочу отметить что есть 2 основных способа распространения червей.*
1. Рассылка червей на почтовые ящики.
2. Распространение непосредственно от компьютера к компьютеру, используя уязвимости операционной системы.

Для начала рассмотрим как уберечься от червей, которые рассылаются на почтовые ящики.

Начнём с настроек Outlook Express.
Идём в Tools->Options->Security
В разделе Virus Protection->Select Internet Explorer security zone to use выбираем Restricted sites zone и ниже отмечаем оба чекбокса(ставим птички):
Warn me when other application...
Do not allow attachments to be saved...

Теперь нужно следовать одному простому совету *Никогда(!!!) не открывайте прикреплённые файлы, присланные незнакомыми людьми, и файлы с незнакомыми или опасными расширениями (exe, vb, scr, com, bat, pif, vbs, bas, lnk, reg, vbe, wsh) даже если они присланы знакомыми!*
Прикреплённые файлы всегда сначала сохраняйте на диске, после этого убедитесь, что расширение файла безопасно, и лишь после этого открывайте! В момент сохранения обратите внимание на ПОСЛЕДНЕЕ расширение файла! К примеру файл Masha.jpg.exe это не картинка, а исполняемая программа. На иконку не ориентируйтесь, так как исполняемому файлу может быть присвоена любая иконка.
Помните, Майкрософт НИКОГДА НЕ РАССЫЛАЕТ АПДЕЙТЫ НА ПОЧТОВИКИ СВОИМ ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЯМ!!!

Что бы видеть реальные расширения файлов, откройте My Computer (двойной щелчок на иконке) либо Windows Explorer, зайдите в Tools->Folder Options->View и уберите птичку в строке Hide extensions for known file types. Не забудьте нажать ОК.

Всё проделанное выше снижает шансы подхватить червя. Однако, учитывая многочисленные дыры Аутлюка, 100% гарантии не даёт. 

*Помните, что из за различных уязвимостей Outlook Express заражение возможно даже при обычном просмотре письма содержащего червя. Т.е. заражение может произойти даже в том случае, если Вы не запускали вложение, а просто открыли письмо.*

С червями, распространяющимися через почту, довольно успешно борются антивирусы, имеющие функцию проверки входящей почты. Конечно, при условии регулярного обновления вирусных баз.

Успешной Вам борьбы с червями  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Предыдущий пост был о том, как уберечься от червей, распространяющихся через почту, не прибегая к дополнительным программам. Далее я опишу как можно уменьшить шансы заражения червями, используя различные программы.

В связи с этим хочу поговорить о программке, которая, на мой взгляд, может сильно помочь. Называется она *Spamihilator*. Програмка пока бесплатная, и скачать её можно на сайте разработчиков http://www.spamihilator.com/
Основное предназначение програмы - это борьба со спамом. Однако, кроме этого, она имеет два встроенных фильтра, помогающих бороться с червями.
После установки программки, зайдите на сайте в раздел Plugins/Add-Ons, скачайте и установите (для установки нужно просто запустить скачанный файл) плагин Scripts Filter.
Теперь правый щелчок на иконке программы внизу справа (жёлтый конвертик с красным крестиком),  выберите Settings...
Из меню слева выберите Filter Properties.
Если Вы не хотите, что бы программка фильтровала спам, справа в меню уберите птички Enable spam word filter и Enable learning filter. Так программа не тронет безопасные письма, и все они будут переданы Аутлюку.
Из меню слева выберите Plugins и уберите птички со всех плагинов кроме Scripts Filter и Attachment Filter, нажмите ОК.
Scripts Filter задерживает письма, в теле которых присутствуют скрипты, Attachment Filter задерживает письма, к которым прикреплены опасные файлы.
Теперь опасные письма будут задержаны программой и не окажутся в инбоксе Аутлюка.
Все письма, которые задерживаются программой, не удаляются сразу, а помещаются в её мусорную корзину Recycle Bin по умолчанию на месяц. Так что при желании их можно восстановить. Просмотреть удалённые письма можно двойным щелчком на иконке программки (в нижнем правом углу) 

*Outpost firewall 2.1+*
Данный межсетевой экран имеет плагин Attachments Filter, который добавляет окончание .safe к опасным файлам, прикреплённым к письмам, таким образом предотвращая их случайный запуск.

----------


## Geser

Второй тип червей - это черви, распространяющиеся через уязвимости Windows.
*Помните, антивирусы не защищают от этого вида червей*

Что бы защититься от этого вида червей, следует:
1. Постоянно устанавливать все критические обновления Windows.
2. Установить межсетевой экран (firewall).
Обычно все сетевые экраны по умолчанию защищают от червей, однако Вам стоит убедиться, что запрещены  входящие соединения по протоколам TCP, UDP на локальные порты 135, 445. 

Если у Вас установлен firewall, то следует так же сделать следующее. Создайте правило разрешающее TCP соединение с 25 портом SMTP серверов, которые Вы используете для отправки почты, и запретите TCP соединение с 25 портом на любые другие адреса. Этим вы предотвратите рассылку писем с Вашего компьютера, если всё же он будет заражён червём.

----------


## Minos

Довольно часто компьютерные черви используют для своего распространения P2P сети. Поэтому существует несколько правил гигиены при пользовании пиринговыми сетями.
1. Проверяйте ВСЕ скачанные файлы несколькими антивирусами.
2. Никогда не качайте файлы с невероятными именами типа WinAmp 6,  и т.д.
3. Если существует текстовый файл с таким же именем, как и закачиваемый файл, обязательно просмотрите его содержимое, возможно там предупреждение о вирусе.
4. Проверяйте свои папки открытые для общего доступа, появление в них новых неизвестных вам файлов означает, что ваш компьютер скорее всего инфицирован одним из P2P червей.

----------


## Perun

Хочется так же отметить появление червей для смартфонов - их пока немного, но тенденция, однако...заставляет задуматься о перспективах.
У некоторых разработчиков есть бесплатные версии антивирусов под эти платформы

----------


## passer

Знакомый поймал червяка на свою Моторолу. Заразился на хоккейном матче через Blue Tooth. Человек НЕСКОЛЬКО РАЗ нажал "принять", чтобы загрузить ЭТО на свой телефон. Вот как захотелось узнать, что это за mms-ка...
Заплатил за свое любопытство 400 р - лечился полной перепрошивкой телефона.
Мораль: любопытство - вредно!

----------


## barsukRed

[quote=Geser;35208]Второй тип червей - это черви, распространяющиеся через уязвимости Windows.
*Помните, антивирусы не защищают от этого вида червей*

 Утилита WWDC может помочь решить проблему.А если отключить опасные сервисы ОС тем самым заблокировать порты -можно ли расчитывать на невозможность заражения червем не используя фаерволл ?

----------


## Ego1st

если после отключения закрыты все порты и червь не использует уязвимость какого-либо сетевого ПО то да возможно....

----------


## barsukRed

> если после отключения закрыты все порты и червь не использует уязвимость какого-либо сетевого ПО то да возможно....


Тогда можно считать что avast с его межсетевым экраном должен защитить от червя ? Avast-не фаервол,но насколько надежна защита?

----------


## Ego1st

я немогу по этому поводу что-то сказать, я сам межсетевой экран не тестировал, но по слухам дастаточно хорошая вещь..

----------


## barsukRed

Ребята!Были у кого случаи заражения червем через Firefox? Если да-поделитесь опытом.

----------


## Ego1st

а в чём отличие от заражение, через IE =))

----------


## barsukRed

Я имел ввиду возможно ли вообще заражение через Firefox с Noscript червем.IE я не пользуюсь , непредсказуем он.

----------


## Vindeta

Невозможного нет  :Smiley:

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> Я имел ввиду возможно ли вообще заражение через Firefox с Noscript червем.IE я не пользуюсь , непредсказуем он.


Что-то не понял, причем тут черви, скрипты и браузер. Вы может троянов имели ввиду?

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

эмблема Noscript перечеркнутый червь  :Smiley: )
А топик вообще про червей. Пользователь имел ввиду возможно ли заразиться червем, используя огнелиса с вышеуказанным аддоном.

----------


## alex__dm

Подхватил этого червя через скайп, теперь не знаю что делать. Касперский не справляется. Как мне с ним бороться???

----------


## borka

> Подхватил этого червя через скайп, теперь не знаю что делать. Касперский не справляется. Как мне с ним бороться???


Вероятно, обратиться в раздел *Помогите:*

----------


## Alexey P.

Если это точно Warezov, можно пролечиться CureIt, он должен все файлы этого счастья знать.

----------


## magnat-dz

Доброго Вам времени суток Господа! Кто нить сталкивался с червем AUTORUN.AD? Как его заколбасить? :Embarassed:

----------


## drongo

> Доброго Вам времени суток Господа! Кто нить сталкивался с червем AUTORUN.AD? Как его заколбасить?


эта тема для общих рекомендаций борьбы с червями , не больше- не меньше. Вам  исполнять это : http://helpme.virusinfo.info

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## rodocop

2 года в открытом интернете - из них 1,5 без антивируса: надоело расходовать системные ресурсы. На винте конечно есть DrWeb последний - периодически запускаю убедиться, что все чисто.
За все время - 1 червяк, и того сам притащил и запустил из любопытства (затмение нашло :-).
Чем пользуюсь:
- файрволл NetDefense из состава Vcom SystemSuite 6 - не шибко удобный, но работает ;-)
- AnVir Task Manager - продвинутый менеджер процессов и автозапуска с возможностью контроля реестра и автостарта (он-то меня и спас от постоянного возрождения вычисленного червяка, запретив ему писаться в реестр и стартовать оттуда)
- AVZ - действительно классная штука, но квалификации для нее явно не хватает - хочется самому понимать все, что она делает, и лечиться ею, если что, самостоятельно, не дергая уважаемых хэлперов. Тем более, что в общем и целом все понятно, но... не до конца :-(
- браузер - К-Meleon 1.02 rus
- почта TheBee 1.10
- голова :-)

Чем не пользуюсь:
- продукцией Майкрософта по возможности (IE, Outlook, Word)
- антивирусным монитором
- антиспамом (но если уж припрет, возьму сам еще раз K9 - и другим посоветую)
- интегрированными internet security-решениями...

Что советую: 
- думать головой
- слушать умных людей (особенно живущих на данном форуме)
- не спешить и не делать глупостей, как говаривал мой дед :-)

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

И, кстати, недавно лечил один зараженный комп, где был руткит. Времени на переписку с пересылкой логов/карантинов не было, в результате чего оный паразит был выявлен силою мысли своей при помощи подручных инструментов (в т.ч. AVZ) и побит AVG AntiRootkit'ом Free - не стоит порой недооценивать такие программы :-)

----------

